# Riptropin



## ko777 (Nov 25, 2007)

hi guy, has anyone heard or used a brand called Riptropin before?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Heard of it on the US boards, I think it's just re-labelled generics.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

heard of it, but not heard much about it.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

its fine, another relabelled blue....for a little extra cost due to nice box and label


----------

